# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: دعوت به برپایی مسابقه ی برنامه نویسی و حمایت

## mrjahanbin

باسلام و عرض ادب
سایت ما در راستای آشنایی جامعه با علوم رایانه ای در دانشگاه دزفول شروع به کار کرده.
غرض از مزاحمت اینه که میخوایم از طرف شما هم حمایت بشیم و هم اینکه اگه لایق بدونین در کنار هم مسابقات برنامه نویسی راه بندازیم و کمک کنین که ما سایت رو بزرگ کنیم و اعضای بیشتری داشته باشیم و بتونیم در کنار شما و دیردوستان به فرهنگ ارتباطات و علوم رایانه ای کمکی کرده باشیم.
منتظر نظرتون هستم
جهان بین 
انجمن علمی کامپیوتر دانشگاه دزفول
www.eshareha.ir

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام

این سایت مربوط میشه به کدوم دانشگاه دزفول ؟ من خودم تو دانشگاه ازاد دزفول درس میخونم همچین چیزی نشنیده بودم. اگه مال دانشگاه ازاد هست میشه بگید چه کسانی از این پروسه تو خود دانشگاه ازاد حمایت می کنن . یک توضیحی در این مورد بدید

موفق باشید

----------


## سوداگر

سلام
من به قسمت "مشروح اخبار گردهمایی های کلاس سی شارپ" اون سایت رفتم، محل برگزاری اون کلاسها در ساختمان حسابی بود که مال دانشگاه آزاده. اسامی افراد شرکت کننده هم در این لینک قرار داده شده بود(اگه میشناسی!). البته چیزی درمورد حمایت شدن اون سایت از طرف دانشگاه آزاد چیزی دستگیرم نشد!
سایت خوبی بود ولی با وجود مطالب نسبتا کم سایت هنوز جای کار زیاد داره (البته اگه مسابقه ای برگزار بشه آقای دیناروند میاد طرف شما :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## mrjahanbin

ممنون از دوستان
سایت ما سایت انجمن علمی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد دزفوله.دقت کنید انجمن علمی!
از لحاظ حمایت همونطور که میبینید سایت انجمن علمیه پس از طرف مدیر گروه کامپیوتر آقای براتی و چگین حمایت کامل میشه.
اگه دیده باشین ما توی همین ترم کلاس های آموزش سی شارپ،پی اچ پی،سی پلاس و فلش برگزار کردیم.
حالا برای پربار کردن سایت و جذب بچه های بی انگیزه ی دانشگاه دزفول به برنامه نویسی میخوایم توی سایت اشاره ها فعالیت داشته باشیم و در کنارش توی دانشگاه همایش ها و برنامه های ویژه برگزار کنیم.
نظر من این بود که برای پربار کردن سایت از بچه ها و سایت هایی که توی این زمینه کار کردن و سابقه ی درخشانی دارن استفاده کنم مثل این سایت.که بتونیم از تجربشون استفاده ی درستی بکنیم و سطح علمی بچه های دانشگاهمون رو بالا ببریم.
حالا من میخوام به کمک شما و اعضای سایت و بچه های دانشگاه دزفول مسابقات برگزار کنیم بین سایت های برنامه نویسی مثل این سایت و سایت های دیگه مثل ایران ویج.با اینکار میتونیم سایت رو بیشتر معرفی کنیم و به علت نوپا بودن سایت بهتر پربارش کنیم.به کمک تک تک دوستان نیاز داریم برای شکوفایی سایت.
فعلا برنامه ی من اینه.اگه ایده ای دارید،کمکی میتونید بکنید در این زمینه.حتی اگه تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم مال دانشگاه خودمونید حضوری ببینمتون و برنامه بچینیم برای توسعه ی این راه و... صمیمانه دست یاری بطرفتون دراز میکنم.

----------


## mrjahanbin

دوستان ما همچنان منتظریم

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام.
به نظر من باید اول سمینارهای برگزار کنید تا بینید دانشجویام مشتاق هستند یا نه ، البته این را هم بگم که فقط به فکر برنامه نویسی نباشید ، در زمینه های دیگر مثل شبکه و مباحث دیگر فعالیت انجام دهید چون مشتاقان زیادی هم این سری سمینارها دارند ، سایت برنامه نویس یه سایت علمی و مهندسی است و بیشتر اعضای ان به دنبال یادگیری مطالب جدید هستند تا برگزاری مسابقات و .... ، به نظر من مسابقات برنامه نویسی ملاک برای بالا بردن سطح علمی دانشگاتون نیست، من کسانی را میشناسم که هیچ وقت تو مسابقات برنامه نویسی شرکت نمیکنند ولی همیشه برنامه نویس خوبی هستند ، و در اخر این را هم بگم که سعی کنید از اساتید برنامه نویس مثل اقای موسوی ، بهروز راد ، حسین رضی ، کرامتی و کشاورز و .... همه ی اساتید بزرگوار استفاده کنید .

پیوست : خودم همیشه دوست دارم اقای موسوی با همه ی اساتید برنامه نویس را به سمینارهای دانشگامون دعوت کنم حتی حاضرم براشون بلیط هواپیما رفت وبرگشت بگیرم و تا حالا این ارزوی من براورده نشده است .
با تشکر

----------


## mrjahanbin

خیلی ممنون از نظرتون.ما اول ترم بعد یک سمینار داریم تدارک میچینیم.
من به شخصه فکر برنامه نویسی نیستم.منتها پایه ی کاری خیلی از فعالیت هامون اینه و دارم میبینم که خیلی از بچه های هم رشته ای من اصلا برنامه نویسی نمیدونن چیه و کجا باید برنامه بنویسن.برای همین میخوایم به کمک شما و دوستان دیگه و سمینار ها فضای بی برنامگی و بی هدفی رو برداریم از دانشگاه.
مسابقات که من گفتم بخاطر پولکی بودن بچه هاست!!!!
خیلی خوشحال شدم نظر دادین.دوستان دیگه هم نظراتشون رو بدن لطفا ما استفاده کنیم از تجربیاتشون.
به نظرتون چکار باید کرد که یه گروه بی انگیزه قوی بشن و فعالیت مجازی داشته باشن و جو پژوهشی ایجاد بشه تو دانشگاهمون؟

----------


## mmd2009

ببینید دانشگاه ازاد دزفول در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر  باید قبول کنیم که بار علمی دانشجویانش خیلی پایینه ( البته منظوور  من همه نیستن بلکه چیزی حدود 99 درصد البته اونم هم دوره ای های خودم ) من شخصا دو ترمه دارم اونجا درس میخونم ولی دریغ از یک استعدادی که بیاد باهام در مورد برنامه نویسی صحبت بکنه. جز 3 یا 4 نفر که دوستان خودم هستن همه ی بچه ها و همکلاسی هام رو که مبینیم افسوس میخورم که اصلا اینا چرا اومدن مهندسی درس میخونن. رشته ما بخش خیلی زیادیش مربوط میشه به برنامه نویسی و مهندسی نرم افزار که واقعا به واقعیت کلمه چیزی در این مورد تو دانشگاه دزفول من ندیدم.

اساتید ما هم نمیدونم واقعا بار علمیشون پایینه یا اصلا انگیزه ای ندارن وقتی به این سیر عظیم کم سوادی وبی سوادی رو به رو میشن چیکار بکنن و چطوری درس بدن. تا وقتی که دانشجویان خودشون نخوان نمیشه کاری برایشون کرد. من ایده های خیلی خوبی داشتم واسه اومدن به دانشگاه دزفول چون تا قبل اینکه بیام فکر می کردم بار علمی این دانشگاه خوبه ولی وقتی اومدم داخلش فهمیدم نه بابا از ایین خبرا نیست..

وقتی یکی از مهمترین درس های رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در طول ترم مهر فقط 4 جلسه برگذار میشه که از اون 4 جلسه استاد فقط 1 ساعت درس میده واقعا دیگه چی میشه در مورد سطح علمی یک دانشگاه حرف زد.

خیلی حرفهای دیگه هم هست که اینجا نمیشه زد و کلا هیچ جایی نمیشه زد ولی در کل امیدوارم روزی برسه تو دانشگاه های ما به جای گیر داد به سرو وضع دانشجویان به بار علمیشون فکر بشه.

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام دوباره.
من هم با حرفهای دوست عزیز mmd2009 موافق هستم ، موقعی که اونها نمیخام زوری نمیشه به دانشجو درس داد ، شما اول یه نظر سنجی انجام بده تو داشنگات ببین کی میخاد تو رشته ی خودش موفق باشه و مهارت کسب کنه بعد به فکر سمینارها و .... باش.
با تشکر.
.

----------


## سوداگر

دوست عزیز mmd2009 درسته که من دانشگاه شما نبودم ولی این رو هم بگم که اکثر اونایی که توی اون دانشگاه دارن مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونن رشته ریاضی و تجربی بودن و عملا با اومدن به دانشگاه نباید انتظاری از اونها داشت(البته اونایی که پیگیر برنامه نویسی نبودن). اواخر ترم یکم بود که استاد گفت امروز میخواهیم به جای اینکه عددها رو دستی وارد کنیم، اونها رو از فایل بخونیم. باور کنید که دو سوم بچه های دانشگاه چمران گفتن استاد فایل چیه!!!!!! استاد---> :گریه: 
اصولا ترم 1تا4 تقریبا میشه گفت با خوندن دروس عمومی مثل فیزیک 1، آزمایشگاه فیزیک1، فیزیک2، آزمایشگاه فیزیک2 و.... همچنین یکسری دروس برنامه نویسی (به صورت ساده) سپری میشه.
این رو هم باید درنظر داشت که خیلی از اونها رؤیای شبکه رو در سر دارند و به بازار برنامه نویسی اعتقادی ندارند پس جذب اون رشته میشن. خیلی از اون بیچاره ها هم دیدم که صبح تا شب کار میکنن تا خرج دانشگاه رو در بیارن. عملا چیز زیادی تهش باقی نمیمونه.
به نظر من اگه دانشگاه سماء رو هم در نظر بگیرین خیلی بهتر میشه یعنی دو دانشگاه آزاد و سماء + جندی شاپور + هنرستانهای امام و بهشتی، همه روی هم، استعدادهای زیادی توی اون دانشگاه ها وجود داره.

----------


## mrjahanbin

> ببینید دانشگاه ازاد دزفول در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر  باید قبول کنیم که بار علمی دانشجویانش خیلی پایینه ( البته منظوور  من همه نیستن بلکه چیزی حدود 99 درصد البته اونم هم دوره ای های خودم ) من شخصا دو ترمه دارم اونجا درس میخونم ولی دریغ از یک استعدادی که بیاد باهام در مورد برنامه نویسی صحبت بکنه. جز 3 یا 4 نفر که دوستان خودم هستن همه ی بچه ها و همکلاسی هام رو که مبینیم افسوس میخورم که اصلا اینا چرا اومدن مهندسی درس میخونن. رشته ما بخش خیلی زیادیش مربوط میشه به برنامه نویسی و مهندسی نرم افزار که واقعا به واقعیت کلمه چیزی در این مورد تو دانشگاه دزفول من ندیدم.
> 
> اساتید ما هم نمیدونم واقعا بار علمیشون پایینه یا اصلا انگیزه ای ندارن وقتی به این سیر عظیم کم سوادی وبی سوادی رو به رو میشن چیکار بکنن و چطوری درس بدن. تا وقتی که دانشجویان خودشون نخوان نمیشه کاری برایشون کرد. من ایده های خیلی خوبی داشتم واسه اومدن به دانشگاه دزفول چون تا قبل اینکه بیام فکر می کردم بار علمی این دانشگاه خوبه ولی وقتی اومدم داخلش فهمیدم نه بابا از ایین خبرا نیست..
> 
> وقتی یکی از مهمترین درس های رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در طول ترم مهر فقط 4 جلسه برگذار میشه که از اون 4 جلسه استاد فقط 1 ساعت درس میده واقعا دیگه چی میشه در مورد سطح علمی یک دانشگاه حرف زد.
> 
> خیلی حرفهای دیگه هم هست که اینجا نمیشه زد و کلا هیچ جایی نمیشه زد ولی در کل امیدوارم روزی برسه تو دانشگاه های ما به جای گیر داد به سرو وضع دانشجویان به بار علمیشون فکر بشه.


حرفت کاملا حسابه و واقعا درد منم همینه.دقیقامنم همین طرز فکر رو داشتم از دانشگاه دزفول منتها "چاره حتما جز اینه که ناله ی شبگیر کنیم!"
همت میخواد برادر من.ما بلند شدیم که این وضع رو عوض کنیم.حداقل بتونیم یه شک هم بدیم خودش خیلیه.الان کلاسهای آموزشی که گذاشتیم خیلیا علاقه مند شدن به برنامه نویسی و مدام میگن چطوری ادامه بدیم و موفق باشیم.
منم درد شما رو دارم و برای همین ننشستم که بگم خوب گور باباشون!!!(باعرض معذرت).میخوام و میخوایم کار کنیم این وضع عوض بشه.
استادهای ما دقیقا مشکل بی سوادی رو دارند.به شخصه درس برنامه سازی پیشرفته ی استادی رو دیدم که از 30 تمرینش 50 تاش غلط بود!برخلاف اون استادی مثل هارون آبادی رو دیدم که هرکی اون ترم باهاش درس رو گرفته الان انگیزه ی قوی داره برای ادامه دادن مهندسی نرم افزار.استادهای خوبی هم داریم که فرصت این کارها رو ندارن که کمکمون کنن در صورتی که بخوایم میان کمک.
حالا من فقط میخوام راه حل مناسبی اگه مدنظرتون میرسه بگین.ما یه تیم 9 نفره و بیشتریم،به کمک شماها میتونیم وضع رو حداقل یه تکون بدیم.بخوایم میتونیم.

----------


## mrjahanbin

> با سلام دوباره.
> من هم با حرفهای دوست عزیز mmd2009 موافق هستم ، موقعی که اونها نمیخام زوری نمیشه به دانشجو درس داد ، شما اول یه نظر سنجی انجام بده تو داشنگات ببین کی میخاد تو رشته ی خودش موفق باشه و مهارت کسب کنه بعد به فکر سمینارها و .... باش.
> با تشکر.
> .


همین کار رو این هفته و اول ترم جدید داریم انجام میدیم.

----------


## mrjahanbin

> دوست عزیز mmd2009 درسته که من دانشگاه شما نبودم ولی این رو هم بگم که اکثر اونایی که توی اون دانشگاه دارن مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونن رشته ریاضی و تجربی بودن و عملا با اومدن به دانشگاه نباید انتظاری از اونها داشت(البته اونایی که پیگیر برنامه نویسی نبودن). اواخر ترم یکم بود که استاد گفت امروز میخواهیم به جای اینکه عددها رو دستی وارد کنیم، اونها رو از فایل بخونیم. باور کنید که دو سوم بچه های دانشگاه چمران گفتن استاد فایل چیه!!!!!! استاد--->
> اصولا ترم 1تا4 تقریبا میشه گفت با خوندن دروس عمومی مثل فیزیک 1، آزمایشگاه فیزیک1، فیزیک2، آزمایشگاه فیزیک2 و.... همچنین یکسری دروس برنامه نویسی (به صورت ساده) سپری میشه.
> این رو هم باید درنظر داشت که خیلی از اونها رؤیای شبکه رو در سر دارند و به بازار برنامه نویسی اعتقادی ندارند پس جذب اون رشته میشن. خیلی از اون بیچاره ها هم دیدم که صبح تا شب کار میکنن تا خرج دانشگاه رو در بیارن. عملا چیز زیادی تهش باقی نمیمونه.
> به نظر من اگه دانشگاه سماء رو هم در نظر بگیرین خیلی بهتر میشه یعنی دو دانشگاه آزاد و سماء + جندی شاپور + هنرستانهای امام و بهشتی، همه روی هم، استعدادهای زیادی توی اون دانشگاه ها وجود داره.


ایده ی بسیار خوبیه که سما و جندی شاپور و... رو هم دخیل این کار کنیم.
منتها من هنوز جوابم رو نگرفتم.به نظرتون برای ایجاد انگیزه کردن و جذب بچه ها و علاقه مند کردنشون به رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر چکاری باید کرد؟

----------


## mrjahanbin

خوب ما یاعلی گفتیم کی کمکمون میکنه؟
میخوام یه وقت تعیین کنیم همدیگه رو توی دفتر انجمن علمی دانشگاه دزفول ببینیم و ریشه یابی و حل معضل کنیم.
لذت این جلسه به اندازه ی لذت کمپایل اولین برنامه ایه که خودتون نوشتین و اجرا کردین!!!
من همچنان منتظرم.
یاعلی

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام

من روز 4 شنبه از ساعت 11 تا 3 دانشگام و خوشحال میشم بلاخره واسه یک کار مقتدرانه تو  دانشگاه ازاد دزفول دست به عمل بشیم ولی اگر مقتدرانه باشه نه همینطوری بشینیم دور هم صحبت بکنیم ولی عملی انجام ندیدم

موفق باشید

----------


## سوداگر

> به نظرتون برای ایجاد انگیزه کردن و جذب بچه ها و علاقه مند کردنشون به رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر چکاری باید کرد؟


ببخشید برای جواب دادن به این سوال باید یه مقداری وارد علوم دیگه بشیم:

ببینید علاقه افراد، دست شما نیست! شما با موجودی به نام انسان سر و کار دارید. این موجود قدرت تفکر و اختیار دارد و باید او را قانع کنید که این حرفه جوابگوی نیاز شماست در غیر این صورت بعد از چند روز/ماه به اصطلاح جذب شدن، آیه یأس خوانده، آخ و ناله سر می دهند که از برنامه نویسی و نرم افزار کامپیوتر هیچ دودی بلند نمیشه و متهم کردن دیگران و از این جور حرفها. دلیل هایی می آورند که میوه فروشی بهتر از برنامه نویسی است!!!!
تنها وظیفه ی شما برای جذب دیگران، قانع کردن شخص مقابل است، اگر خواست جذب می شود، اگر هم نخواست که ما اجباری نداریم!
مقداری از این چیزهایی را که در مسیر جذب افراد، باید رعایت کرد را لیست می کنم:
باور داشته باشید که این کار زمانبر است و کار یکی دو ماه نیست.
مهربان و صمیمی باشید :قلب: 
تحسین واقعی و صادقانه برای روحیه دادن به افراد :تشویق: 
به آنها ثابت کنید که هرجا احتیاج به کمک دارند، حضور دارید یا دیگران به آنها کمک خواهند کرد.
برای آن ها دلایل قانع کننده فراهم کنید
نمونه های عینی و انکار ناپدیر را به آن ها نشان دهید (افراد موفق ایران، نه خارجی مثل بیل گیتس و امثالهم)
باید خودتان اعتبار خوبی داشته باشید(مثلا مدیر بخش سی شارپ سایت برنامه نویس یا مدیر سایت اشاره ها اعتبار خوبی است!)
احتیاجات و خواسته های آن ها را بدانید چون افراد ، خود مرکز هستند و اول از همه به سعادت و موفقیت خود می اندیشند، اگر ثابت کنید که پیشنهاد شما سود بیشتری برای آن ها دارد ، به طور حتم پذیرای شما هستند.
اگر علایق و انتظاراتشان را بدانید اشتیاق آن ها بیشتر میشود تا به طرف شما بیایند . علاوه بر آن اعتماد و احترام دو جانبه بر قرار می شود.
ا در نظر گرفتن دیدگا ها و نظرات شخصی آن ها شرایط را درک نمایید. علایق شخصی خود را کنا ر بگذارید و تمام فکر خود را متمرکز آن ها کنید. تصور کنید اگر به جای آن ها بودید چه کاری انجام می دادید؟ و یا این که عقیده شما چه بود؟ سپس کار درست را که به سود آن هاست انجام دهید. رفتار مورد نظر را کپی نمایید.
همیشه به خاطر داشته باشید که مهمترین عامل برای جذب کردن دیگران این نیست که چقدر به آن ها نزدیک هستید و یا این که کار های چشمگیری انجام می دهید ، اگر رفتار شما برای آن ها رضایت بخش نباشد مسلما موفق نبودید.
البته.... الزاما همه اینها حضوری نیست، قلم شما باید مهربان باشد، قلم شما باید روحیه بدهد، قلم شما باید اعتماد متقابل بیافریند و ....

منبع: نیکی صالحی با اندکی تصرف!

من پیشنهاد می کنم که دوستان یک تاپیک ایجاد کنند و اولین دلایل جذب شدنشان به این حرفه را بنویسند تا مرجعی برای این کار داشته باشیم و به جای آزمون و خطا از تجربیات تلخ و شیرین افراد در تمام نقاط کشور، استفاده کنیم.



> لذت این جلسه به اندازه ی لذت کمپایل اولین برنامه ایه که خودتون نوشتین و اجرا کردین!!!


امیدوارم براتون اینطور باشه

----------


## mrjahanbin

آقای دیناروند عزیزکه قرار شد دوشنبه به حضورشون برسیم.
اما dezfoul جان!
علاقه ی افراد دست ما نیست.کاملا درسته ولی ما میتونیم ایجاد علاقه کنیم.
خیلیا دلیل بی علاقگی به رشته ی رایانه شون فقط و فقط ناآگاهی در مورد این رشته است.
پیشنهاداتون رو کاملا با دل و جون می پذیرم.و پیشنهادم میکنم این تاپیک رو اسمش رو عوض کنیم و شروع کنیم توی همین تاپیک بحث کردن سر همین موضوع که گفتین.چون به نظرم دیگه نیازی به ادامه دادن این تاپیک نیست و ما کار رو دیگه بصورت حضوری و توی دانشگاه پیگیری میکنیم.

----------


## amazon2

> دوست عزیز mmd2009 درسته که من دانشگاه شما نبودم ولی این رو هم بگم که اکثر اونایی که توی اون دانشگاه دارن مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونن رشته ریاضی و تجربی بودن و عملا با اومدن به دانشگاه نباید انتظاری از اونها داشت(البته اونایی که پیگیر برنامه نویسی نبودن). اواخر ترم یکم بود که استاد گفت امروز میخواهیم به جای اینکه عددها رو دستی وارد کنیم، اونها رو از فایل بخونیم. باور کنید که دو سوم بچه های دانشگاه چمران گفتن استاد فایل چیه!!!!!! استاد--->
> اصولا ترم 1تا4 تقریبا میشه گفت با خوندن دروس عمومی مثل فیزیک 1، آزمایشگاه فیزیک1، فیزیک2، آزمایشگاه فیزیک2 و.... همچنین یکسری دروس برنامه نویسی (به صورت ساده) سپری میشه.
> این رو هم باید درنظر داشت که خیلی از اونها رؤیای شبکه رو در سر دارند و به بازار برنامه نویسی اعتقادی ندارند پس جذب اون رشته میشن. خیلی از اون بیچاره ها هم دیدم که صبح تا شب کار میکنن تا خرج دانشگاه رو در بیارن. عملا چیز زیادی تهش باقی نمیمونه.
> به نظر من اگه دانشگاه سماء رو هم در نظر بگیرین خیلی بهتر میشه یعنی دو دانشگاه آزاد و سماء + جندی شاپور + هنرستانهای امام و بهشتی، همه روی هم، استعدادهای زیادی توی اون دانشگاه ها وجود داره.


اینکه خوبه .ما داشتیم دانشجو ترم آخر بلد نبودن ایمیل بفرستن بعضیاشون هم اصلا ایمیل نداشتن! وقتی میگفتیم چرا ایمیل نمیسازین میگفتن نیازمون نشده خب!!!!

----------

